# please post your 42s and 45s Colnagos here



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

so ive narrowed my new framest choice between a Colnago C59 and a Cyfac Cadence. for the C59 I would need a 45s and for the Cadence i would need the 650(46) model, which uses 650c wheels. the difference is something I havent given much though to until now, do the smaller sizes 42s,45s look more proportional with the 650c wheels instead of 700c? while both frames are great, im highly suggesting choosing one over the other based purely on aesthetics. please help me out guys


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

All I can tell you is that Cyfacs are truly impressive. If I had eff-u money, I'd put Cyfac in the driver's seat and have them build me a custom.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

aluminum said:


> so ive narrowed my new framest choice between a Colnago C59 and a Cyfac Cadence. for the C59 I would need a 45s and for the Cadence i would need the 650(46) model, which uses 650c wheels. the difference is something I havent given much though to until now, do the smaller sizes 42s,45s look more proportional with the 650c wheels instead of 700c? while both frames are great, im highly suggesting choosing one over the other based purely on aesthetics. please help me out guys


650c wheels feel and handle differently than 700c. They also have less absolute traction and higher rolling resistance for a given width (though less drag and rotational mass). They change your gearing requirements as well.

Unless you have prior experience with 650c, i'd walk carefully.


----------

